# Question regarding ETL two week notices



## ExitStrategy (May 22, 2022)

Would love some insight on this as to how Target does things -



I joined in the last 6 weeks and recently completed EIT ( ETL) training and start my home store this week. However, in my last week I received a great offer with better Work/ Life balance and in a field I'd really like to get more experience in.

My question here is if I turn my two weeks' notice in on my first report date as salary, are they more likely to tell me to go pound sand and not work the two weeks or allow me to work it? What is Target's usual procedure with ETL's who put in their 2 weeks?


----------



## NKG (May 22, 2022)

I've seen several ETL quit. Forced to work the 2 weeks and treated like a tm given a list of projects then SD actually makes sure you do them.


----------



## Rastaman (May 22, 2022)

Good for you! Work/life balance is nonexistent for ETLs at Target.  What's the new job?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 22, 2022)

ExitStrategy said:


> Would love some insight on this as to how Target does things -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on your new sd.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 22, 2022)

Congratulations and goodbye?


----------



## ExitStrategy (May 22, 2022)

I guess I just don’t want to lose out on the two weeks of pay if they’re just going to tell me to beat it the day I hand it in.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 22, 2022)

ExitStrategy said:


> I guess I just don’t want to lose out on the two weeks of pay if they’re just going to tell me to beat it the day I hand it in.


Like others say, it depends on the leadership…


----------



## ExitStrategy (May 22, 2022)

Unfortunate- I thought I’d go right for my HRBP / DSD. Wasn’t sure. I’d assume it goes in Workday as well?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 22, 2022)

ExitStrategy said:


> Unfortunate- I thought I’d go right for my HRBP / DSD. Wasn’t sure. I’d assume it goes in Workday as well?


Go to workday.
Go,to your profile
3 dots upper right side
Click job Change
Click Resign


----------



## Dream Baby (May 23, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Go to workday.
> Go,to your profile
> 3 dots upper right side
> Click job Change
> Click Resign


Also make a copy, sign it, scan it, and email it to yourself.

Does your job even know your work at Target?

If your potential new job is in your field (non retail) it won't matter that you ever worked at work at Target.

I would set a new firm start date with your new job IN WRITING and tell them you could start in two weeks or POSSIBLY earlier.


----------



## ExitStrategy (May 23, 2022)

The new role is not in retail, so no they don’t know.

I think I’ll have a game plan using the last post as my basis and just give them short notice. I just feel bad because they all seem great but first day in and I’m already being buried in stuff I need to catch up on.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 23, 2022)

Ghosting: Why more new employees are vanishing before they start
					

Ghosting” has made its way into the workforce, and employers are not happy.




					fox59.com


----------



## ExitStrategy (May 24, 2022)

I’m not exactly ghosting as I’ve worked out the entire 6 week + 1 week in store of training, but thanks for the article.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 24, 2022)

ExitStrategy said:


> I’m not exactly ghosting as I’ve worked out the entire 6 week + 1 week in store of training, but thanks for the article.


Spot is known to drop you when notice is given. Just do it & go to new job.


----------



## allnew2 (May 24, 2022)

ExitStrategy said:


> I’m not exactly ghosting as I’ve worked out the entire 6 week + 1 week in store of training, but thanks for the article.


But you have . Being in training does not equal to being in home store owning your workload .


----------



## Far from newbie (May 25, 2022)

Just quit, Target will not tell future employers.  don’t waste any more of Target time and money investing in you.  Training is an expense to Target, not an asset.  No reason for them to continue training you.  They should cut you loose when you give notice.  Move on, now.
It’s a bit greedy of you to want 2 MORE weeks pay after you have flushed 6 weeks pay away for simply watching someone else do the job.


----------



## Dream Baby (May 25, 2022)

So true:* Training is an expense to Target, not an asset.*

For example hardly anyone at night in store knows how to make the bale.


----------



## Far from newbie (May 25, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> So true:* Training is an expense to Target, not an asset.*
> 
> For example hardly anyone at night in store knows how to make the bale.


Oh, I didn’t mean training isn’t VALUABLE.  My point was simply that the OP was paid to train for 6 weeks - not making very much of a contribution DURING THAT TIME - being strictly an EXPENSE without YET being an asset.   After one week of being expected to complete the ‘real’ job, he is quitting.  

The comment OP made about:  “first day in being buried in stuff to catch up on” Made me laugh.  His poor store was probably waiting for him for 6 weeks and now will have to wait ANOTHER 6 weeks for someone else !   THAT person will have MORE to catch up on by then !


----------



## Dream Baby (May 26, 2022)

Far from newbie said:


> Oh, I didn’t mean training isn’t VALUABLE.  My point was simply that the OP was paid to train for 6 weeks - not making very much of a contribution DURING THAT TIME - being strictly an EXPENSE without YET being an asset.   After one week of being expected to complete the ‘real’ job, he is quitting.
> 
> The comment OP made about:  “first day in being buried in stuff to catch up on” Made me laugh.  His poor store was probably waiting for him for 6 weeks and now will have to wait ANOTHER 6 weeks for someone else !   THAT person will have MORE to catch up on by then !


Great point.

Our store waited for TWO MONTHS to get a replacement ETL and it was a transfer from another store.

In the meantime one of our other ETLs quit!


----------



## ExitStrategy (May 26, 2022)

Appreciate the feedback, but everyone has to do what’s best for them.


----------

